# [SOLVED] Can't access twitter



## ashish514 (Feb 28, 2012)

I was using the official twitter app since about a week and it was working fine. But now suddenly it has started crashing after a second or two. The message shown is "The application Twitter (process com.twitter.android. has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again." Tried uninstalling and reinstalling from google play, but the problem persists. Please help. 

Phone details: Android version-2.3.4, Build number- Gingerbread.DDKQ5, Brand- Samsung, Model no.- GT-S5670 (galaxy fit).


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't access twitter*

Uninstall the app and then go into your phones Files and delete the Twitter file.

Then reinstall the app.


----------



## ashish514 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Can't access twitter*

Thanks Masterchiefxx17, I found another method:Settings>Applications>Twitter>clear data. I guess it does the same thing i.e. deleting the files you specified, but it didn't require uninstalling and reinstalling.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't access twitter*

Is the App working correctlly now?


----------



## ashish514 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Can't access twitter*

Yep...only not updating automatically, have to drag down to update each time. Which is better, bcoz I don't want that twitter notification all the time.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Can't access twitter*

Ok great!

Please mark this topic as [SOLVED] using the thread tools at the top.


----------

